# صور روعة لقمرة القيادة في طائرات الأيربص والبوينج



## شفق الصباح (6 مارس 2009)

أعزائي الكرام أقدم لكم اليوم صور لقمرة قيادة بعض طائرات الأيربص والبوينج أتمني أن تنال أعجابكم ورضاكم

لنبدأ بالأيربص:-

*Airbus A320 panel* 






*Airbus A330 panel* 






*Airbus A340-600 panel* 






*Airbus A380 panel* 






والأن البوينج:-

*Boeing 717 panel* 






*Boeing 757 panel* 






*Boeing 767 panel* 






*Next generation Boeing 767-400 panel* 






*Boeing 777 panel* 






*Boeing 777-200LR panel* 






*Boeing 787 panel* 






*Boeing 787 panel* 







:19:أتمنا أن تكون نالت رضاكم وأعجابكم:19:​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 مارس 2009)

*اختيارك جميل للصور ,, 
و لكن ما اروع الطـــائره a380 روعه من الداخل و الخارج و بالطبع في الاداء المتميز جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## Alinajeeb (7 مارس 2009)

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه هذه الصور


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 مارس 2009)

شكلهم تحفة اويي

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## malk60 (9 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## اكرم تويج (9 مارس 2009)

its beautiful picture thanks


----------



## مصعب الهويدي (15 مارس 2009)

_مشكور على هذه الصور الرائعة_


----------



## bryar (18 مارس 2009)

الصور رائعة شكرا جزيلا وعاشت ايديك


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)




----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

حلم اسوق طائره الشيى الوحيد اللذي متاكد انني اموت دون ان يتحقق حلمي


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس مدني ولكني متشوق لمعرفة المزيد عن الطيران اكثر من المدني


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

هل تتوقعون انني سوف اجد ضالتي يوما من الايام


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

ممكن احد يخبرني اين يتركز الاجزاء الغالية الثمن من الطائره


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

كما عرفنا احد الاخوان عن سعر متوسط الطائره 500 مليون دولار


----------



## alaa eldin farag (1 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعة جوزيت خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد الحوت (11 أبريل 2009)

يا شفق مشكور وبحفظ الله يحفظك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عسل (13 أبريل 2009)

الله عليك 
نجم على طول
جزاك الله خير


----------



## زيد العراقي (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wdelrasheed (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الصور، الفرق جد واضح بين الاوربي و الامريكي


----------



## yahya_mansour (18 مارس 2010)

فعلا جميلة بحلم اركب زيها .... مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## wdelrasheed (18 مارس 2010)

جد مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

